# Peppers



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

Bout a month ago i planted cayenne, jalapeno, red cherry, tangerine, pablo ancho, habanero, and green peppers and they are all still very small. About 2 inches when i planted them and half look the same and others are maybe only a inch bigger. The rest of my veges, including tomatos are getting huge fast. I planted everything in trays from seed this year. Is this normal for peppers this time of year in michigan?


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

:bump:

Maybe someone from up north can help you out - I'm from FL, and I know nothing about your weather. :dunno:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

My peppers( green bell) are only about 6" tall. They should be 12"-15" by now. Not sure about Michigan but in Pa. we had copious amounts of rain in May and not near enough heat or sun. I'm attributing the slow growth to these factors. :dunno:


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

I've grown peppers for last couple years, yes it does seem that they take a while to start going, but I have harvested some giant bell peppers off of little plants, same with jalapenos. My habenero peppers, I got 130 peppers off one plant that never exceeded 16"tall. One year we had a very wet spring and beginning of summer and it stunted all the pepper plants, but they still produced well. Once the sun came out the plants did catch up and get a lot bigger and bushier, but I wouldn't worry about it too much. The plants do not have to be large to produce a good harvest.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Slow growth in peppers generally result from a deficiency in the soil. Calcium is a big one for many verities, phosphorus is another.

Since they are already planted and you cant work compost into the soil, you can mulch them with a little good quality compost and water it in, that should take care of the problem if it is a nutrient issue.

Peppers also prefer moist but not wet soil and full sun.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

When I start my peppers I start them about January or Feb. I live in Michigan and they are slow on the go here. But once it warms up they tend to really jump up well. Hot peppers do better for me so I grow them and I buy my sweet bells from a local road side stand where they sell them for .40cents each.. I don't know why I can't get them to grow nicely for me and I only live about 2 miles away.. but hot peppers are like weeds for me.
but they get started way early two months before my tomatoes due to the time they take to really go. Even when I buy plants at a place near me that sells four packs of the heirloom peppers they are slow to show any signs of growing and then will just take over.
We have been going cold/ hot/cold/hot here so I can see them taking a bit this year.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

My peppers are just sitting and not growing!! Today we had over 25 degree raise from the last 2 weeks, now maybe peppers will grow!! They need the sun


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Peppers really do like warmth and they hate anything under 50 degrees. They are tropical plants by nature, and the more we can give them to their ideal, the happier they'll be. I bet when the weather warms a bit, you'll see them take off.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*peppers seem to be a challenge*

This spring I purchased heirloom tomatoes from a woman who bought a used hoop house, set it up and started growing heirloom plants from seed for selling. I asked her if she grew peppers and she told me they are difficult to grow and she has not had good luck with them. Her tomatoes, eggplants, etc. were absolutely gorgeous, hearty and doing well. I have tried to grow tomatoes from seed many times and if you could see them, you might laugh. They are 4 months old and about 2 inches high. I asked her how she was able to get her tomatoes to do so well and she told me that fertilizer is key.

I wonder if fertilizer might also be key for peppers? I also think they might like heat and humidity.


----------



## lucaspm98 (Apr 23, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> This spring I purchased heirloom tomatoes from a woman who bought a used hoop house, set it up and started growing heirloom plants from seed for selling. I asked her if she grew peppers and she told me they are difficult to grow and she has not had good luck with them. Her tomatoes, eggplants, etc. were absolutely gorgeous, hearty and doing well. I have tried to grow tomatoes from seed many times and if you could see them, you might laugh. They are 4 months old and about 2 inches high. I asked her how she was able to get her tomatoes to do so well and she told me that fertilizer is key.
> 
> I wonder if fertilizer might also be key for pepers? I also think they might like heat and humidity.


Tomatoes are the only things I can get to grow...


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> This spring I purchased heirloom tomatoes from a woman who bought a used hoop house, set it up and started growing heirloom plants from seed for selling. I asked her if she grew peppers and she told me they are difficult to grow and she has not had good luck with them. Her tomatoes, eggplants, etc. were absolutely gorgeous, hearty and doing well. I have tried to grow tomatoes from seed many times and if you could see them, you might laugh. They are 4 months old and about 2 inches high. I asked her how she was able to get her tomatoes to do so well and she told me that fertilizer is key.
> 
> I wonder if fertilizer might also be key for pepers? I also think they might like heat and humidity.


If you use the blue crystal poison on your pepper plants they will not do well.. they don't need a lot of fertilizer when small.. burns them up. 
But starting with a nice good compost rich soil helps a lot. adding chemical ferts to them once big will make you have a huge lush plant with no peppers. Peppers are a bit fussy. if you over water hot peppers the heat will go out of them. I like mine not so hot so tend to water well when I want to harvest. but if you want head burners hold off on the water a bit and the heat will ramp right up.


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

When it comes to peppers and any/all questions about them, the best place to seek answers is New Mexico St University- The Chile Pepper Institute. The person you want to e-mail there is a gal named Danise ****. http://www.chilepepperinstitute.org/


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*crystal blue poison?*



Emerald said:


> If you use the blue crystal poison on your pepper plants they will not do well.. they don't need a lot of fertilizer when small.. burns them up.
> But starting with a nice good compost rich soil helps a lot. adding chemical ferts to them once big will make you have a huge lush plant with no peppers. Peppers are a bit fussy. if you over water hot peppers the heat will go out of them. I like mine not so hot so tend to water well when I want to harvest. but if you want head burners hold off on the water a bit and the heat will ramp right up.


I didn't know it was. Can you elaborate?


----------

